# Driving for Lyft with temp plates?



## JohnnyPostman (Dec 10, 2014)

Just bought a car for work and was thinking about doing lyft part time - do I have to wait the 2 months for the regular plates to arrive from the state or can you drive using the temporary plates until then?


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, you can drive using the temporary plate, with both Uber and Lyft.


----------

